# building my own snowplow system



## zundappchef (Dec 26, 2010)

because i do allot of snowplowwing durring the winter and i have my custom atv building shop

i disided that i was going to build my verry own snow plow system for me and the world
after drawing it and making manny auto cad files it was finnished to be cut out of steel plate

those cut out pieces came to our shop and the first 4 where build 
whe are know troubelshooting 2 problems and solves 1
the first problem was the base tube kit wasnt long enough so the outer angle would hit the recht or left frond wheel
aftel solving that problem whe had some test runs and discoverd whe had build a superior plow to the moose and warn system
what whe also discovverd that the bas tube kit had to have the angle in it so the blade would run completly flat on the surface








so after allot of drawwing in autocat the desing was changed and know whe have our own brand of snowplows 
the collor them is red and black
as the complete blade is going to be red and all the other component going to be black


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

are you building these to sell or are they just for your own use? also is there a reason that the moldboard steel has bends in it every 6" or so instead of just being curved? is there an advantage to that? 

The design looks really, really heavy duty; I like that alot -everyone else that builds stuff like to cheap out and use steel that bends a lot. any ballpark figures for what the cost might be for materials, looks like you have a decent amount of money in steel.... Looks good, hope it works out for some major plowing!


----------



## zundappchef (Dec 26, 2010)

carkey351;1171874 said:


> are you building these to sell or are they just for your own use? also is there a reason that the moldboard steel has bends in it every 6" or so instead of just being curved? is there an advantage to that?
> 
> The design looks really, really heavy duty; I like that alot -everyone else that builds stuff like to cheap out and use steel that bends a lot. any ballpark figures for what the cost might be for materials, looks like you have a decent amount of money in steel.... Looks good, hope it works out for some major plowing!


i wanted to build a plow that can outprefrom any plow thats out there
the neds in the steel make the snow take a better path when it hits the last curve 
when i have some video`s in action i will show you guy`s

i build is on purpoce out of thincker steel so its heavy duty
there is allot of money in steel but the price is the same as a warn would be 
therefor i make a lower profit but can offer a product that is superior to anything out there

i first wanted to build it for my own
but as i have customers that come over and when the saw it the all wanted one that`s why iam building more then 1


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Overall, an excellent job !

A few personal pointers:

Your wear edge bolts are mounted backwards. The nut should be threaded onto the backside of the plow (prevents damage in case the plow hits anything). Ideally you should use stainless steel (no rust) carriage bolts because it makes it easier to replace the wear edge (only need 1 wrench instead of 2), but that means you would have to punch square holes into the wear edge instead of drilling round holes. Also, maybe make the wear edge a little taller, with the mounting holes right down the centerline, that way when one side is worn out, all you have to do is flip it over to get a new edge.

As for the pivot locking pin, it looks a bit difficult to pull up before angling the plow. The spring doesn't need to be very stiff to keep the pin in place because there are usually no vertical forces applied to the pin, only lateral forces. May I suggest a lever activated pivot pin ? It would make it a lot easier to operate. (make the pin longer extending past the top of the moldboard, attach a lever to the top end, the lever is mounted on a hinge point, so that when you push down on the lever it raises the pin, angle the plow, release the lever and the pin locks in place.

Nice heavier plow. Think about incorporating a backdrag edge.

The winch hook point looks like a thick washer welded onto the plow frame. It would probably work just fine, but I would prefer a hole drilled into the thicker material of the frame (less possibilty of breaking).

The trip springs are mounted on eyebolts at the top of the plow, and the springs look to be at a strange angle. I would prefer to see the trip springs hooked into holes drilled directly into the top of the ribs, and the spring hook should be in line with the spring to prevent breakage. Or, use shorter springs and mount the eyebolts upside down (also makes adjusting easier).

The hinges appear to be 2 bolts, I think these might shear easily. I would prefer to see a thicker pin held in place with cotter pins, and running through a piece of tubing with a grease fitting on it.

Again, Good Job !

PS: Folding the frame flat against the plow for storage is a GREAT feature !


----------



## zundappchef (Dec 26, 2010)

pmorrissette;1171955 said:


> Overall, an excellent job !
> 
> A few personal pointers:
> 
> ...


these are the comments that i realy like to hear

how can i improve this plow

i already incoporate almost every idea you mensiont to me 
the hinges wil be bolts 
they are easy to replace and dont cost allot to replace

that over sized washer is something i realy want to incoparate its easy and verry verry strong 
when i have some update i wil post them here 
and i will use all stainles steel bolts


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Great Fabrication! Just a thought...i am running a 60" moose county plow and i like the fact that at its height it is about 26" high. Have you thought of making a straight blade that is at least 22" high straight across?


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

pjprod;1173243 said:


> Great Fabrication! Just a thought...i am running a 60" moose county plow and i like the fact that at its height it is about 26" high. Have you thought of making a straight blade that is at least 22" high straight across?


Agreed 100%!!! I wish my 60" straight plow was taller!


----------



## zundappchef (Dec 26, 2010)

i have tought about it 

its higher then the stock warn blade 
i probably am not going to do that because i have to redraw almost everything to make it to fit 
and you cand use your stock haedlights anymore


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i like the way the plow looks would like to see the finished product
when done. i do alot of snowplowing with atvs only and always looking for new and better equipement. thanks Perry
PERRY J SEEGERS SNOWPLOWING
229 S WEIMAR ST
APPLETONN,,WI,54915


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't like how to angle is changed by lifting up on the handle. I see ice and snow build up becoming a problem. On my atv plow the snow builds up in that area bad. Other that that it looks good.


----------

